# Rinehart Target Cards ( homemade)



## Kighty7




----------



## victor001

Look's great , give ya an EMail tonight .


----------



## jbrown237

I would love to have some!


----------



## Via47126

Kighty7 said:


> I spent some time making Rinehart target cards for 3-D. I made them on microsoft publisher and will email them to you so you can use them. I asked Rinehart if they had any and they replied, "no!"
> 
> Feel free to email me and I will do my best to get them out to you. I printed them on heavier paper, pasted them back to back and then laminated them.
> 
> [email protected]


Cool! Could you email them to me please? [email protected]


----------



## mcgraw68

Could you email us some of your target cards that you made?

Thank you 

[email protected]


----------



## hagan525

If you would mind emailing me some at [email protected]


----------



## irishhacker

awesome work! could i get a copy ?
[email protected]

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## Kighty7

I will get emails to people on Monday, I have them on my computer at work. I made them on publisher so you will need to have that to open them up.


----------



## BowTecArcher11

E-mailed.


----------



## gobblemg

I would like to have some. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Nudlebush

Thanks for sharing your pics, can you send to [email protected], thanks


----------



## Justin

Would love to have a set but don't have publisher? Would the library? Could print them there. [email protected] please. Thank you


----------



## dlcarr

I would love some. Thank you for offering them to us!! 
[email protected]

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guardian Shoote

very nice


----------



## BMCS

I would like some please.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Kighty7

I sent emails to all who have shown interest. Please let me know if you have any questions. I went back over the weekend and made some additional cards that are all labeled IBO. These are the targets that you should be seeing at all the major legs of the IBO.


----------



## Kighty7

Please let me know if you get the cards I sent. If you can not open them up let me know and I will resend them as a jpeg and you will easily be able to open them up. My suggestion is to take them to Wal-mart on a flash drive and print them off as an 8x10. Then you can have a clear picture. Cut them out and glue them back to back, then laminate. 

Brian

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Davik

I would love me some cards...please email to; [email protected] and thanks!


----------



## rossetti

would like to get pictures to thanks [email protected]


----------



## Badgerfan54220

Could you please send me a copy [email protected] .

Thank you


----------



## bishjr

Send me a copy please at [email protected]


----------



## Nreale

Please sounds great. 
[email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## Sean243

Would be interested in some too. Did you say you had an ibo specific version and could send them in .jpeg format? That would be awesome. Thank you so much for taking the time.

[email protected]


----------



## hartcore hunter

cards look great could you please email them to me [email protected]


----------



## Kighty7

Email sent out. Please let me know that you got them and what you think.

Kighty7


----------



## KYGriz

Why not convert it to a PDF and post on here for everyone? PDF are easy to print and publish.


----------



## KJH2005

COULD YOU PLEASE EMAIL ME A SET.

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## hammerhunter

Your awesome...
[email protected]

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kighty7

Emails sent, please let me know if you get them and what you think.


----------



## Blackbear74

Could you please send me a set to [email protected]? Thank you for doing this!

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bishjr

I just received it. Thank you for the cards!


----------



## Math_Thru

If you don't mind, I would love a set. [email protected]
thanks,
great work!!


----------



## chromes-z7

I would also love a set ! [email protected]


----------



## Screw face

I will take them too please
[email protected]


----------



## Mestang99

PM sent. Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## Shabbona

Awesome Work. I have tried the same but not as good as yours, Please send email [email protected]

Thanks..


----------



## rharper

seventysevenbmx at gmail.com please


----------



## Kighty7

Just want to make sure everyone got the cards athat emailed me. Hope all is well with everyone. Happy shooting!


----------



## cjohnsjf

If your still are sending copies, please send my a copy [email protected] . And thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## BenHoytDorey

Awesome...Could you please e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## BROX

Can someone send them to me please? THANKS 
[email protected]


----------



## 3Darchr

If you could send me a set please [email protected] thank you will email you back when I get them.


----------



## Archery dynamic

awesome!!!

[email protected]


----------



## CB-sniper

Yet another me to, could I please get a set @ [email protected] ?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Joe Pf

I'll take a copy too please. Thanks, Joe
[email protected]


----------



## 3Darchr

just received my cards thank you.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

i would love a set if its not to late.
[email protected]


----------



## hunting87

id love a set if not to late also [email protected] thanks!!!!!


----------



## Adamsfamily1771

Would like to have some as well thanks [email protected]


----------



## Spotdodger

Can you send me both versions please.
jpegs would be easier for me
[email protected]


----------



## bowhunter174t

i would really like a set, [email protected], and thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## Lab Trainer

I would love a set to please.

[email protected]


----------



## rdraper_3

Brian, I would like a set too please. My email is [email protected] . I don't have the publisher thingy in my PC so the other version would probably be best. If I can't get it to work I'll gladly send you some money to make them for me and have them laminated.. Thanks, Ray


----------



## cummins91

Please send me a set sir. Thank you for your efforts. [email protected]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

I would like a set, but need it in jpeg. thanks alot [email protected]


----------



## Kighty7

Have been very busy but I will get these out to all of you hopefully Monday when I get back to work. Happy shooting everyone.


----------



## Cowboyup905

Please email me some [email protected]


----------



## Kighty7

All cards sent to email addresses. Please leave feedback and let me know you got them.


----------



## JIMIAM

I would like them to please (JPEG). Thanks a lot for all your time and effort. [email protected]


----------



## rdraper_3

I tried to leave you feedback Brian but it wouldn't let me, it said invalid thread. Thanks for the Rinehart vital card though! I'll see you on the course somewhere this year!!


----------



## NICKALBERT4722

please email me some [email protected]


----------



## rdraper_3

NICKALBERT4722 said:


> please email me some [email protected]


Nick, I made several copies and I'll have a few sets to take to Cree Lake.


----------



## NICKALBERT4722

Alright...... may not be coming to next one.... not shooting for a month or so cause doug got me started on the backtension and he wants to make sure I got it...


----------



## rlong

Awesome set. Would appreciate the .jpeg version sent to [email protected]. Thanks, Rick


----------



## brdz71

Could i get some of those please and thanks [email protected]

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## draw29

Got mine, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wamp98

Can you email me the sets. Thanks for your hard work. 
[email protected]


----------



## db102550

Super stuff. Please forward a set to [email protected] and thank you so much for the work you've put into this and your generosity for sharing.


----------



## swampbillies

I would love a set! [email protected] 

Thank you so much!


----------



## ptberafting

I would like a set please (jpeg)
thanks
Pete
[email protected]


----------



## stark815

[email protected] please


----------



## dps537

I would like a set as well please
[email protected] thanks


----------



## wt174

can you still send send cards I would appreciate it. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## topper402

could you e-mail a copy to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## 3dquebec

awesome work! could i get a copy ?
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Thanks! Great idea!

[email protected]

scott


----------



## ntharris

Sign me up! Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## billm67

I'll take a set.

[email protected]


----------



## wrp

Im Interested as well [email protected] Thanks Bill


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS

Could you please send a copy to [email protected]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bowhunter247365

Would you please send a set to [email protected] when you have a chance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckman2591

Would like for them to be emailed in jpeg format to [email protected]


----------



## vtbow

could you please email a set to [email protected]. thank you


----------



## corpralbarn

[email protected]


----------



## Smoknnca

Will someone please send me any versions of the cards to [email protected] thank you. I tried to get some before via email and they were deleted due to some programming by my 4 year old.


----------



## buckman2591

Smoknnca said:


> Will someone please send me any versions of the cards to [email protected] thank you. I tried to get some before via email and they were deleted due to some programming by my 4 year old.


Sent


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS

Could I bother someone to send me a set of cards to my personal address ([email protected])...the spam filter on my work email address blocked them before.


----------



## buckman2591

Here they are:


----------



## oldhippy

Could you please email them to 
[email protected]


----------



## MAKOVA

i would love a copy [email protected]


----------



## moon29

That is awesome, please send me some

[email protected]


----------



## Kighty7

I just sent cards out to everyone who has asked for them. I have been dealing with a sick uncle who just passed away Monday night. Thank you all for being patient. Enjoy the cards. 

Kighty7


----------



## Rabbit57

Hello Kighty7.

I would appreciate a set. [email protected]


----------



## db102550

Received mine yesterday and they are awesome. Thank You


----------



## Kighty7

Glad you like them and can use them. I will continue to check the site to see if people need them. 

Kighty7


----------



## Kighty7

I have a set that is the 25 IBO targets for the major shoots. They are 4x6 individual pictures back to back and laminated. If anyone is interested in them let me know. I will sell them to you for $12.00 Let me know they need a new home.


----------



## Kighty7

email me at [email protected] if anyone is interested


----------



## Kenz7xtreme

I would like a set please! [email protected] thanks so very much!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is some I have had for a while


----------



## dcahilly

could you please email me some also. thanks


----------



## ssmith10

If I could get a copy that would be awesome. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## buckman2591

Pm me and I'll send everyone ALL of the scoring cards for Ibo and asa


----------



## ben911

email me [email protected]
regards
ben


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Please send to me as well:

[email protected]



Thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

i would like a set if you wouldnt mind [email protected]


----------



## Sbay

When you have a minute I would love a set thank you
[email protected]


----------



## BruceZ

I sure would like them, Thanks [email protected]


----------



## treyb

I'd love to have a set of these files. Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## AdAstraAirow

I would like a set in JPEG please.
Thank you for the kindness.

Mark

[email protected]


----------



## heh

Please send me a set. Thanks, heh

[email protected]


----------



## mibo11x

you can print them off the reinhart website they have a pdf of the target cards


----------



## buckman2591

mibo11x said:


> you can print them off the reinhart website they have a pdf of the target cards


Or you can wait to get another great score card holder with the Rinehart targets on it in a few weeks from third hand archery


----------



## Tpashrk

I would like a set as well.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Kighty7

Please let me know if anyone did not get the cards.


----------



## Rhys A

I would Love a set as well please.
[email protected]

Cheers in advance .

Rhys


----------



## jasjon

Would love to have a set TY
[email protected] 

TY again Gerald


----------



## JoAnn

Would love them for this weekends shoot! [email protected]


----------



## TeamWood

I would like to get some, thanks [email protected]


----------



## mattcrov

Could I have a set please? [email protected]
Thanks

Matt


----------



## apgsbu

Lots of work. Would be grateful if you could share them? [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## Doug10

[email protected] please. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## nolejoel

[email protected] thanks!!


----------



## sclampa

Those look great!! Could you email a set to me at [email protected]


----------



## Matt_Potter

[email protected] - thanks


----------



## Bucket133

[email protected] thanks!!!


----------



## Kighty7

I have decided to make the IBO cards and sell them. I have all 25 targets the IBO uses as the 3 main legs. Most of my local clubs have them as well for their qualifiers. 
If you want the cards by themselves, they are $10.00, if you want them laminated they are $20.00. Here is a picture of the finished laminated cards. I accept paypal as a gift or plus 3% or a money order. If you get just the picture cards, I will tell you the easiest method to successfully laminated them so they will last. The price includes them being mailed to you. If you want them mailed out of the country, The price will be a bit more.

If you would like to order some cards, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kighty7

I now have the ASA/Regions McKenzie cards done too.


----------



## brownstonebear

Looking forward to seeing the Mckenzies as well. Great work Brian.


----------



## trinibob

thanks for putting this together [email protected]


----------



## digitalhavok

[email protected]

I would greatly appreciate it, if you wouldn't mind sending them my way.

Thanks for the work put in for these.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## bestgold

Are you still just sending out the files? 
If so: [email protected]

Thanks Scott


----------

